# Moonroof Recall in 04 Maxima



## loscar (Mar 2, 2005)

I brought my car into the Dealer to do this service and...

The new moonroof leaked! They "fixed" it and it leaked again. I have been without my car for over a month. My seats got mold them and I insisted that all water damaged parts get replaced. I contacted Nissan North America Consumer Affairs, but they really haven't been able to help me much. I actually have not been able to speak to anyone there yet. 

Has this happened to anybody else? Do you think I'm handling correctly?

Thanks. :hal:


----------



## luvdrivin (Mar 10, 2005)

loscar said:


> I brought my car into the Dealer to do this service and...
> 
> The new moonroof leaked! They "fixed" it and it leaked again. I have been without my car for over a month. My seats got mold them and I insisted that all water damaged parts get replaced. I contacted Nissan North America Consumer Affairs, but they really haven't been able to help me much. I actually have not been able to speak to anyone there yet.
> 
> ...


Call a lemon law attorney. I did that for my impala I had that had a leak in the trunk that they never could fix. There was mold in my trunk too. I didn't even bother calling Chevy or anything, I went straight to a lemon law attorney who said after 4 failed attempts, they'll take the case. They sent the demand to chevy and they didn't even argue. Just gave me ALL my money back, so I turned the car in. The car was 3 years old! Just save all your paper work.

Usually a LLA already has established relationships with the makers, so any demand is usually just met w/o much hassle.

Good luck, I know it sucks dude!


----------



## tdiggs (Mar 18, 2005)

I had mine replaced also. I have not had any problems. Sounds like the person that did it, didn't know what they were doing. Sorry, I love my 04 Maxima.


----------

